# 67 Gto floor shifter hole



## Root2812 (Jun 28, 2017)

We recently replaced the floor on our 67 Gto convertible and are reassebleing the car. I can’t find the correct location to cut the hole in the body for the linkages of the shifter. I know it’s on top of the tranny tunnel but does anyone have measurements and or pictures. It’s been too many years for us to remember.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you have the shifter tunnel, Set it on the floor hump and place were all points of the flange make contact.
This will put it exactly where you need to mark it and make cutout. Once you have this outer edge marked leave about an 1" for mounting flange.
Sorry didn't record any measurements.


----------



## Root2812 (Jun 28, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> If you have the shifter tunnel, Set it on the floor hump and place were all points of the flange make contact.
> This will put it exactly where you need to mark it and make cutout. Once you have this outer edge marked leave about an 1" for mounting flange.
> Sorry didn't record any measurements.


Im not doing a manual. Sorry I wasn’t specific. We have the automatic console shifter with the his/hers set up. I remember the hole was just a circular hole but I don’t remember how big it should be or exactly where the hole needs to be.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry Root I instinctively think stick when I see floor shift. 
I looked in my notes/files and don't have anything on the AT layout.


----------



## Root2812 (Jun 28, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Sorry Root I instinctively think stick when I see floor shift.
> I looked in my notes/files and don't have anything on the AT layout.


I appreciate you taking a look.


----------



## Root2812 (Jun 28, 2017)

No one has a picture of an automatic?


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like GTOJunior did post pics of an auto floor pan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Root2812 (Jun 28, 2017)

littlericky said:


> Looks like GTOJunior did post pics of an auto floor pan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I’m sorry. You’re right. Thank you GTOJunior. I saw they were all manual swap pictures but I didn’t realize the floor still had the automatic hole I was looking for.


----------

